# Tasterfunktion bei Wago e-cockpit Visu



## BuellXB12 (12 Dezember 2020)

Guten Tag 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei einem Einstellungsproblem helfen.
Ich habe mein Haus mit einer Wago SPS automatisiert.
Programmiert wurde mit e cockpit.
Folgendes Problem habe ich.
Wird ein Taster kurz gedrück wird die Lampe mittels DMX Dimmer auf 100% eingeschaltet.
Bleibt man aber auf diesem Taster länger wie 1,5s dimmt das Licht von 100% runter auf min. 30%
In der Hardware (Taster in der Mauer) funktioniert es perfekt.
In der Visu wenn ich sie am PC aufrufe und mit der Maus den Visu Taster drücke genauso.
Rufe ich die Visu mit meinem Samsung Tablet auf und drücke den Visu Taster länger wie 1,5 Sekunden schaltet sich die Lampe ein auf 100%
Es wird nicht runter gedimmt.
Mir kommt vor als würde das drücken am Tablett wie eine positive Flankensteuerung aussehen.
Sprich die SPS bekommt nur ganz kurz ein True von der Visu.
Warum liegt das Tue in der SPS nich so lange an wie der Finger auf dem Tablett drückt??

Vielen Dank 
PS.: Ein Haus mittels DMX steuern ist extrem geil! ;-)


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Dezember 2020)

Hallo BuellXB12,

wenn Du normalerweise am Handy "lange" drückst, werden ja Sonderfunktionen, kontextbezogen, ausgeführt: z.B. Symbole verschieben, Löschen, Umbenennen, Markieren....
Das wird vermutlich im Handy (oder allgemein: Bei Touchbedienung) ähnlich gehandhabt, wie ein rechter Mausklick.

Das bedeutet, das "1,5s Drücken" wird schon vom Betriebssystem (der Touch-Auswertung) abgefangen und umgedeutet.

Als Versuch würde ich mal einen "rechten Mausklick" auswerten.
Schlußendlich wirst Du aber vermutlich nicht darum herumkommen, die Visu für zwei Browser auszulegen.
Wenn das Handy die Visu aufruft, würde ich vielleicht eher einen Schieberegler einbauen, mit dem Du 30..100% einstellen kannst.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## holgermaik (12 Dezember 2020)

Du könntest versuchen im Visumanager "Multitouch" zu aktivieren. evt. löst dies dein Problem.


----------



## BuellXB12 (13 Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen 
Hab es mit Multitouch propiert, geht nicht.
Es schaut wirklich so aus wie JSEngineering beschrieben.
Auch Schieberegler funktionieren nicht.
Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer!


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2020)

Was funktioniert denn am Schieberegler nicht?

Grundsätzlich gesehen würde ich “langen“ Tastendruck für Dimmen eh nicht im HMI programmieren, wenn Du Verzögerungen im Gerät oder in der Kommunikation hast, hast Du entweder Sprünge (falls du die Variable im HMI hochzählst) oder ungenaue Dimmergebnisse (falls Du in der SPS hochzählst und der Stopp verzögert dort ankommt).

Ich würde immer eine Möglichkeit suchen, einen fertigen Sollwert zur SPS zu schicken.

In der Regel sind Schieberegler schon für Touch vorbereitet...


----------



## test14 (14 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, die Touchfunktion von Tablets und Handys verhält sich immer wie ein Klick, deswegen ist ein Langclick nicht möglich. Der Schieberegler sollte mit dem Aktivieren der Multitouchfunktion funktionieren.
VG


----------

